#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Precisa-se de Técnicos em Telecomunicações / Engenheiros Telecom

## dgmassessoria1

Olá,

Somos uma empresa de Consultoria para Provedores de Internet e estamos precisando de Responsáveis Técnicos de todos os estados para atuar nas empresas de clientes nossos.

Se você é *Técnico em Telecomunicações, Técnico em Elétrica ou Engenheiro de Redes, de Telecom, Eletricista,* clique em nosso site e preencha com seus dados para incluirmos em nosso banco de dados:

_https://www.dgmassessoria.com.br/contato_

Att,
DGM ASSESSORIA EM TELECOM

----------


## marcelodepaula

meu nome é Marcelo Jose da Silva de Paula sou Técnico em Eletrônica/Telecomunicações com Crea - DF ativo e em dias. Gostaria de me disponibilizar para ser Responsável Técnico a qualquer empresa que necessite desses serviços. 
Deste ja agradeço pela atenção. 
(61) 98488-4211 
Att,.

----------

